# why choose a motorhome in preference to a caravan?



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I've been looking through the Caravan Club magazine for January, and there are 2 letters in there basically saying motorhomes are an expensive and inconvenient method of "touring" compare to a caravan. One says that some of us even tow a small car behind the motorhome to achieve mobility when on site, thus negating the advantage of not having to tow a lump around with you (I tend to agree with that sentiment!). 
So basically the points made are; we can't easily drive off a site to go to places, and the motorhome costs a bomb compared to a caravan. 

For us (when Viv was with me, and solo now), the whole point was to get away, and for this we would use sites that were near to somewhere we could either walk or cycle, or use public transport, and have mostly used this "rule" when travelling in the UK, and when we started exploring Europe more, of course aires and their equivalents came into play, and over there it is so much easier to do. There are occasions when it has not been possible to get out and about, but we never stayed long enough on a site to worry about it, so moved on to somewhere which was more amenable. And this is the main consideration when travelling around; pick an area, stop off at various places for a couple of nights and have a look around, then move on. Tuggers can't really do that without spending
hours breaking camp and doing it again. 


Not ever having owned a caravan (or even wanting to, after getting stuck behind the bloody things on roads across the UK!), I haven't done the "conversion", so what have those of you who have switched from being a tugger found that is different? oh, and would you go back?


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We will have both once the Mercedes is finished 

I can see both points of view, there's a lot to be said for leaving your caravan behind and driving off to explore, but there is more spontaneity in just jumping in a motorhome and driving away.

Doesn't worry me, I can do both and probably will this summer, trailer behind the Mercedes and hopefully the best of both worlds.

As we only use sites, the use of aires doesn't really come into our plans. It's one of those things where we need to know we have a pitch in advance due to the size/length of the rig.

I haven't read my CC & C&CC magazines yet, but did note that CC are going to offer an online version very soon.

Peter


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

Well I have never owned a caravan and have often been jealous of their ability to jump in their cars and collect the newspaper in the morning

However I do know that if I had a caravan I would probably drag it of the drive 4 times a year

As we are, I have the MH ready to go and have been for weekends away probably 20 times this year as well as longer trips

Nothing is easier that leaving work at 4.30 on a Friday, getting home, jumping in the MH at 4.45 and putting the handbrake on at 6pm 

We live in the midlands so are lucky to be 1 hour from the Derby dales, 2 hours from the coast, and 30 to 45 mins from several perfect sites in the midlands 

As for collecting the papers, well I can walk or take my bike

We do tend to plan a little in the UK as to where we are going - nice village with a pub in waking distance is a must for a short weekend as far as we are concerned


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Lack of mobility.....................that's why we've a scooter in the mohome garage  

Park it anywhere, even on a pavement 

tony


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

I must admit that I have always thought a caravan would be better for touring the UK, especially in my case as my wife is disabled. The great majority of UK campsites are remote and you need transport of some sort to get around. Many rural buses are out of bounds to us, even getting to the bus-stop can be difficult. Likewise public footpaths/bridleways etc. are a no go area. However, on the continent the advantage is definitely with the motorhome because of the network of aires/stellplatzes/sostas etc. You can mostly get where you want to go without any hassle. You can guess where we spend most of our time. 

One disadvantage with a caravan is that you have to buy a fairly powerful/weighty car to pull one, our little 1.2L Skoda Yeti would probably struggle with all but the smallest. :? 

Have I mentioned the set-up time? We have spent many a happy our watching tuggers get themselves pitched.

Sandy


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

It's horses for courses.

We changed from a caravan to a motorhome just over 8 years ago and wouldn't want to go back.
The thing that pushed us was when we got involved with the Vulcan as airshow volunteers in 2008. With a motorhome we could easily stay for short periods close to the airshow site and often on the airfield. With water on board we were self sufficient for a few days without having to fill Aquarolls etc. Now the motorhome often forms part of the stand and is used as NAAFI van, office and rest area for our fellow volunteers.

Having now got used to not relying on campsites we are so much more free to go where we like, when we like with a minimum of planning.

Our old caravanning friends are getting quite jealous when I post videos and write about the aires we stay on but they still prefer their camp sites, hook-up's and cars to drive around in.
They will not go on a site for less than a week as it is too much hassle to move on so will drive miles to see local attractions from one base. To make sure they get a pitch where and when they want they will book months in advance.
That is exactly what we used to do. 

Now we can move on as the fancy takes us with little or no planning, particularly on the continent. We have got out of the habit of having to use sites and love the variety of aires and have wild camped a few times.

Just being able to jump into the drivers seat, turn the key and go is brilliant. When you arrive, turn off the engine, swivel the seat and put the kettle on. Simples!


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

{quote} Tezmcd said As we are, I have the MH ready to go and have been for weekends away probably 20 times this year as well as longer trips


Blimey ...and its only the 2nd of Jan


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Having done both, I have to say that there are times when one can be more useful.
With very young children we found a motorhome much more useful, you could stop on any street and fix a bottle or let the youngster use the loo or change a nappy. Also do a quick lunch on the move.

With older children then a caravan, more room in wet weather, pitch up on a site that has all the games and stuff that kids of 8 and above can revel in.They have base to work from, they do need that.
With an awning out all the extras can be strewn around or parked up out of the wet, and only setting up the once.

Just the 2 of us and a motorhome is just the job.

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ah the joys of the Caravan Club letters page. 8O I always like the ones about how the Wardens are their bestest friends. 

Mrs D told me about that little snippet. I cannot read the mag anymore as I get a sudden desire to shoot myself by page 5. Actually I dont know whey they still send us it as I cancelled my membership.

Anyway back on topic it depends what sort of touring you do. You could hardly haul a huge Caravan up the Col de Tourmalet or the Col de La Bonnette could you? Or spend six months travelling all over Europe from Aire to Aire or wild spot. I agree though that in the UK if you want a two week holiday in one spot and then to tour around it has its advantages but thats about it.

Agree also with Gemmy though about the scooter. When ours broke down in France it was like loosing a limb.

Anyway being basically a lazy sod I couldnt be doing with the faf. As it is I grumble if I even have to bother putting out levelling blocks.


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Brake to slake time is minimised. Flexibility is maximised.

Most of the van owners in the CC do not have the imagination and/or money to think past a caravan. I put it down to petty jealousy.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

What's a campsite?!!

Oh, yes -those places that tuggers book up months in advance for their fortnight's annual expedition on holiday.


----------



## hulltramper (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi.
Most of the motorhomes don't cost an arm and a leg,so not petty jealousy,i would guess personal preference The cost of a humungeous 4x4,plus .... the big silver c/van ex usa ?,comes in equal to the top m/home.
Some will not/cannot tow,others are happy with their "Skeggy Boxes" If you are sharing a site with them ? whereas on an Aire they cannot go,but that includes ALL european caravanners not just the UK vans.
Now we are based in Portugal,motorhome is king,but in England.... Summer....Lake district/devon/cornwall/NARFOLK LOL,parking space is king.Swings and roundabouts.
hulltramper


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

My worst nightmare would be being confined to using campsites. If I could not wildcamp some of the time, I would swap to a caravan ..... but one pulled by a Horse. I reckon that would be the easiest way to stop anywhere within reason.

Also, a Horse does not suffer with flat batteries when stored. :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

The best comment I've heard in a long time came from a friend on here.

_"You can treat a motorhome like a caravan, but you can't treat a caravan like a motorhome."_

And another friend (also on here) _"Just because you have a toad doesn't mean you have to take it on every trip."_

Dave


----------



## Foghorn-Leghorn (Jul 10, 2010)

Camdoon said:


> Brake to slake time is minimised. Flexibility is maximised.
> 
> Most of the van owners in the CC do not have the imagination and/or money to think past a caravan. I put it down to petty jealousy.


Jealousy ? I don't think so and lack of money ?
Many caravanners are affluent , just look at the new 4x4s and new 20-25k caravans that adorn C.C site's add the cost together and you have the price of a new 50k+ motorhome .


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

We were caravanners for a little longer than we've been motorhomers and we certainly wouldn't go back. 

Different approach, different concept. For the most part, with tugging, the holiday is in the Destination. With motorhoming the holiday is the journey....... with lots of Destinations during the journey. 

Yes there are times when a small car would be handy, but we have our e-bikes (don't mention Spain! ) and have (nearly) perfected the art of Planning-arguably more important when motorhoming. 

As has been said-Horses for Courses.


----------



## Foghorn-Leghorn (Jul 10, 2010)

I've been on this forum for two years and why is it that when caravans are mentioned there are always the derogatory comments from a small number of narrow minded Motorhome owners who in many cases have never even owned a caravan . :x :x :x .


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Foghorn-Leghorn said:


> Camdoon said:
> 
> 
> > Brake to slake time is minimised. Flexibility is maximised.
> ...


I did qualify it by saying most.

How many motorhome owners wonder why people own caravans? Why is it a one-way argument? As others have stated you can do anything in a motorhome that you can do in a caravan but not vice-versa.
One reason that someone used on the CC club for not buying a motorhome was that he needed to go to secluded beaches that even a Transit could not get to.
Motorhomers get on with it, so why are caravanners so hung up on what motorhomers are up to? If it is not petty jealousy or costs then what would anyone suggest are the reasons fr this one-way discussion?


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

We've towed caravans around Europe, found the initial few moments setting up a great opportunity to socialise, and didn't find it in the least problematic. We had children and the car was a bonus for exploration when they were young.

Those children have grown up, married, and we bought a camper. We find that now we are more relaxed driving longer distances or crossing mountain passes. We also walk further these days and it helps us keep fit. We often use an electric bike to recce the surrounding countryside, or simply use public transport.

We could easily go back to a caravan, but probably only when we are older and less adventurous. 8O


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

barryd said:


> I agree though that in the UK if you want a two week holiday in one spot and then to tour around it has its advantages but thats about it.


Thsi is the bit I just can't understand - IF you are going to one site to stay there for 2 static weeks why would you want to tow a huge, expensive box of fresh air all they way there and all the way back again?

Just about every site of the sort frequented by "touring" ( :roll: ) caravanners I have ever seen has had it's more than fair share of (even more) static caravans to rent and ever more frequently much nicer (totally) static (even in high winds) chalets.

So why not save all the hassle and hire one.

It also saves having to pay to store the thing the other 50, 48, or maybe even as few as 46 weeks of the year?

The only good reason I can think of is to P155 off Jeremy Clarkson.


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

Interesting Points.

I work with 7 other people on my team.

I have a motorhome

1 has a mazda bongo and massive drive awaay awning ( used the rig once )

2 have a tent ( used once and both have heater from plug ins ) 

4 have caravans, and they love them. 

We all go away twice a year for a long weekend, and my enjoyment is setting up in a few minutes. Its also quick to pack away. 

All 4 who have sheds, love driving out to see the areas we go. My family enjoy to cycle and walk. 

Its always good banter, but they want to go to a certain place and do book upto a year in advance. 
They all use theirs for upto 6 weeks a year. 
Not one of them go out of the UK.

Ive only been motorhoming for over a year. We accumilated 6 weeks away in the van in that year as we found our feet. Ive loved it, but LOVED the continental tours. 

Its already mentioned, the campsites here are out on a limb, whereas Europe embrace them. 

One of my friends is swopping van, to shed. She has 4 kids and is recently a widow, and finds the van just hard work. She thinks setting up somewhere for a week and not mocving again will be easier, so thats what shes doing. 

She only tours the UK !

I choose a van as i love the romance of the freedom.

I wouldnt have bought a caravans. I see more caravsns on their sides than motorhomes.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We're currently on a site in Spain where many overwinter, regularly, for 3 to 4 months at a time in their motorhome in exactly the same spot. From conversations many hardly use their van for the rest of the year or, if they do, go for one more longish trip to a site in UK or France.Not many seem to go off on trips where a MH is a positive advantage. We wonder why they have MH in preference to a caravan which, for their lifestyle would be a more sensible choice, as they would have a car for transport and a base vehicle which did not deteriorate while immovable for such long periods.

We have had tents, caravans and motorhomes since the 1960s and they have suited our needs at particular times. At the moment we still like the freedom to use Aires, move on when we want and travel as widely as possible so a motorhome suits. I like to think we have an open mind and will change if the decision to do so seems a good one.

G


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

With so many petty restrictions in the UK caravans seem the obvious way to go.
However once across the channel motorhomes definitely come into their own.
Much more widely accepted and welcome and the road network easily negotiated.
Costs of camping, however you do it, seem to be soaring in the UK. I'm sure its going to come to the stage of killing the golden goose.
We hardly ever tour in Britain now and then only in low season. All our touring money goes to Europe as they deserve our support in return for the splendid and generous support they give motorhomers.
So its caravans for UK or Europe but surely motorhomes win hands down when in Europe.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

> Stanner ....................................The only good reason I can think of is to P155 off Jeremy Clarkson.


Well if it does that then I'm all for it!

Anything to annoy that pompous, self-opinionated, patronising (running out of words), moron.
:lol:


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Nor seen it mentioned here yet but when you get to our age you need the loo more often!

Finding a convenient place to stop with a car/caravan combination can be a nightmare but a motorhome can usually find a spot pretty quickly.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Our background is slightly different, we take one or two large engines to shows through the season, and the 6-wheel drawbar trailer carries one and our conventional 4-wheel trailer the other. We sleep in the trailer which has all the facilities you need.

We have the option of going without the engines if we wanted to, but a busy schedule in the summer means that we often are working rather than out at shows, so it wouldn't make a lot of difference to us if we had the trailer or the Mercedes or both. We only bought the Mercedes to ultimately give us more accomodation and to be able to split shows if we needed to.

Caravanners are more regimented in their ways, but that is dicatated in a way by their chosen means of transport. Many are restricted to where they can park up as there are two lumps not one. We were booked up in advance as we had two cars and the trailer so needed a bit more space.

Not all caravanners have big 4X4's either, you'll find a very big range of towcars these days. We were the only 4X4's that we encountered on sites last year in France, the most popular were Passats and Mondeos.

I also don't feel it is right to be derogatory about one section of the community just because they don't 'conform' to what others expect.

Peter


Peter


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

We;ve done both, with a long gap between.

Caravan with young kids was a cheap holiday and freedom to go out from base camp for long days and quite long distances.

Now in our senior years its definitely motorhome for us, far less hassle, more self contained, we stop only short periods and have a lot of fun using the bikes or the bus pass.

Motorhome wasn't cheap but neither did I want to buy, run and maintain a compatible caravan plus the sort of vehicle that would be needed to tow it.

And the motorhome is already nice and warm and comfortable as soon as we arrive, 

And they seem to hold their value better than a van plus a 4x4 would.

Horses for courses as others have said.


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

I think if you plan to stay in the UK and are happy to pay for sites a Caravan is the best choice. As soon as you venture towards Europe a MH beats a caravan hands down. 

Dill


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Thanks everybody for your responses. perhaps if the letter writers had been across the channel more, they would have seen the sheer number of motorhomes, both on sites / aires and round about. Caravans are definitely in the minority "over there", but here in the UK caravans dominate. Why? I think it's because the are no real opportunities for stop-overs for motorhomes that are in places where people want to go. CL and CS sites are fine, but are mostly in rural areas and therefore are most suited to tuggers; britstops and other such schemes are fine, but limited. But mostly it's the local councils' attitude to parking - either they put up height barriers aimed at stopping gypsies, or simply don't allow overnight parking. they don't recognise that there is a potential market out there for their local tourism, to bring business in to the area. And when it is suggested that motorhome parking is provided, we get the response "why don't you use the local campsite", which is either closed for the season or 5 miles away from where you want to be! Aargh.....


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Good points Mike.

I think part of the reason why many people who don't go abroad use caravans in preference to motorhomes, is simply due to the relatively small size of this country. It probably also explains why we have almost no Aires.

Most of the time you can get to where you are going in a day, so there's no advantage in having the "stop/start" convenience of a motorhome. Just roll up, set up, and start the holiday.

Going to the South of France (for example) you need several overnight stops, so aires are ideal and much in demand.

Dave


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

At Villey le sec in June last year it was predominantly caravans from Holland and Germany, we didn't see many UK people with either motorhome or caravan.

At Carpentras it was more motorhomes, but the site we were at wasn't easy to get into the pitches with a towed item, we won't go there again.

Dijon was mainly motorhomes and a few trucks converted as well, which were interesting. That was the town centre site by the river.

Plasmolen in Holland was nearly all caravans, most sited for the duration.

Peter


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Both have for and against. The UK is the easy place to get around with your Caravan as long as you book a campsite 3 months in advance and the weather is good.

There is no last second chance as we like lets take the van down to one of my favourite fishing beaches park up for a few hours Ann can put the sat dish up watch TV and make me tea every hour or just read. It is also a no go to just catch a Ferry for a few days and go over to France and park up nearly anywhere. No Booking and no one putting up 6 wind breaks to fence off their plot. 

As for using Aires Stellplatz it is a no hoper if you are a tugger.

I cannot ever see us having a caravan and have to think so far in advance to get away. I must admit we do not travel far in the UK as it is so restrictive. Why cant I park in a super market car park all night in the UK I bought some shopping. When England wakes up to motor homers tuggers and freedom I might think about a caravan. BOB HOPE & NO HOPE at the moment.

steve & ann. ---------- teensvan


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

Well I have had a motorhome for the last 8 years which started off with a self build.We had bought a new caravan for our retirement but as soon as we went away in the self build we knew it was the life for us.
Now we spend around 5 - 6 months in the south of France near Narbonne as it's where I go windsurfing and loved the aires on the trip down and wild camping down there until around 18 months ago.
The council down there stopped all free aires for overnight parking and limiting you to 4 hours in the daytime.
We now have to stop on campsites or move on so the end of my hobby.There is also a growing number of height barriers restricting the spots I can go.
I am now the proud owner of a CARAVAN and a Passat estate.
The caravan will go down with us in April and be stored 7 mile from the campsite and when we leave it's a 7 mile trip back to storage.
I can go off windsurfing and my wife can now stop with the van instead of having to come or sit on an empty pitch.
We get home and have 2 cars to use instead of a sorned motorhome over winter and my Passat is only £30 road tax.
So when your all stuck behind me please give me a wave as you pass.
8) 8) 8)


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

I have now tried both 

The biggest advantage to me is nobody can jump in my car or towing vehicle and tow me off somewhere more isolated to rob me ,

whilst I am in the motor home I am in control 

Also its so, so convenient and quick to use the loo and its always guaranteed to be clean and dry (lets not go there for gods sake)

and as already stated its all to do with the aires and the fact that France really embraces and welcomes Motor homers even the smallest towns and villages 

I have now read a lot of posts on here about Spain, Portugal, Morrocco etc advantages and disadvantages and have come up with a cunning plan 

Because we have started later in life, I reckon just France alone will see me out and with plenty of variety too ,also speaking French as well as the O.H does makes it easier,so happy travelling all of you for the new year :wink:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I have to ask this question because we do not go on sites so do not see caravans very much, so do any caravans have garages? 

I cannot imagine being without our garage, not only for the two bikes but for all the other stuff - 4 chairs, table hose reel, tool boxes, spare water etc., etc. etc. I imagine tuggers put some of all that inside, if they can carry the weight; must get in the way for the coffee or lunch stop :roll: 

Another question for those who have had MHs and caravans; are caravans usuable in below zero temperatures? From what I have seen of the 'deconstructed' ones scattered on the hard shoulders they do not seem to have much insulation - is this correct?

One thing that has not been mentioned is that the motorhome market does have the 'A' Class windows for a much better view than towing cars and probably the view from caravans when parked.

As so many have pointed out above the MH seems to get the vote for the Continent from those who have had both.

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think there are some caravans Geoff that have internal water tanks but not many.

Mind you on a couple of winter trips you do still get a few hardy tuggers on the CL's and I have often found the to be a friendly and helpful bunch. Those range rovers are really useful for pulling you out of snow and mud.


----------



## Foghorn-Leghorn (Jul 10, 2010)

nicholsong said:


> I have to ask this question because we do not go on sites so do not see caravans very much, so do any caravans have garages?
> 
> I cannot imagine being without our garage, not only for the two bikes but for all the other stuff - 4 chairs, table hose reel, tool boxes, spare water etc., etc. etc. I imagine tuggers put some of all that inside, if they can carry the weight; must get in the way for the coffee or lunch stop :roll:
> 
> ...


Modern Caravans have grade 3 insulation , ALDE heating and some have on board water tanks and can be used all year round .
We have camped in the Dordogne with the caravan on route to Spain when the temperatures dropped to - 14 c and were perfectly warm enough with gas and electric heating


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Modern caravans are built to the same insulation standards as motorhomes and many continental makes have inbuilt fresh water and waste water tanks so do not use Aquarolls etc.

What caravans also tend to have is the open internal aspect that is so lacking in many continental motorhomes, where the dinette doubles as seating and dining area and furniture fills the space making them seem dark and cramped. Even our smallest caravan had an area that could be left as a made up bed as well as a good lounging area and that was only 9 foot long. Caravans don' t have a cab area either so do tend to have bigger windows and more light. The car acts as a garage though of course, there is ample space in the modern towbar locker. I think you can tell the recent converts as they come outside, holding something, and looking lost when they discover there is no car boot to stick it in. 

Many motorhomers are, in practise, campers and, in my opinion anyway, would be more comfortable with a caravan. Some are pure travellers, moving on and staying only for brief overnights in places with no facilities. Most of us, I suspect, are a bit of both and have to decide, if there comes a point , whether the characteristics of one kind of vehicle outweigh the other.

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Geoff

Most tuggers seem to carry a huge awning inside the van, so they have no option when they arrive on site but to put the bloody thing up, before they can do almost anything else. _(I don't think most have a garage.)_

We had an awning when we tugged - but only briefly. It was a flaming nuisance, and we decided that if it was too cold to sit outside we would lounge about in the van, rather than go to all the bother of erecting the frame and bending countless tent pegs in the (_invariably_) rocky ground.

That's why so many motorhomers wear a permanent smug grin, as they watch the tuggers for up to two hours of faffing before they can relax. :lol: _(Perhaps the best reason of all for preferring a M/H.)_

Dave


----------



## Foghorn-Leghorn (Jul 10, 2010)

teensvan said:


> Hi.
> 
> Both have for and against. The UK is the easy place to get around with your Caravan as long as you book a campsite 3 months in advance and the weather is good.
> 
> ...


Booking a site 3 months in advance ?? I don't think so , we still caravan and I can always find a site even at short notice if we decide to use the caravan instead of the Motorhome .
We are lucky enough to own both and a new SUV AWD to tow with when required and as someone who has caravanned all over Spain and Portugal since I retired 5 years past I don't see any disadvantage towing long distances with the caravan .
I would go so far as to say I much prefer driving my SUV and caravan to the Motorhome which is know where near as nice or refined as my car and certainly not as comfortable .
If had choose between car/caravan or Motorhome I know which would be first to go


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I believe I have discovered the difference in choice between the 2.

On C&CC Temporary Holiday Sites (the closest we ever get to community camping), the Tuggers are friendly and exchange conversation. The Motorhomers never chat, if you are very lucky, you might get a slight nod of the head before they run back into the van or turn their Loungers round the other way. Avoiding eye contact is an art only practised by Motorhomers. :lol: 

To sum up .... you are generally a bunch of miserable b******s. :wink:


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Has anybody ever towed a caravan behind a motor home for an extended period ?

To take extra people on holidays etc

Edited ,just to add that is the main difference you can tow a caravan with a camper but not the other way round :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

What 8O and be regarded as a 'traveller' 8O 

tony


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

747 said:


> I believe I have discovered the difference in choice between the 2.
> 
> On C&CC Temporary Holiday Sites (the closest we ever get to community camping), the Tuggers are friendly and exchange conversation. The Motorhomers never chat, if you are very lucky, you might get a slight nod of the head before they run back into the van or turn their Loungers round the other way. Avoiding eye contact is an art only practised by Motorhomers. :lol:
> 
> To sum up .... you are generally a bunch of miserable b******s. :wink:


Not so here ! The tuggers all seem to have taken off in their cars for the day: the motorhomers are all sitting around outside talking at the tops of their voices. Bring back Mittagsruhe ! Even the Spaniards are complaining about the noise.

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> 747 said:- To sum up .... you are generally a bunch of miserable b******s. :wink:


Not surprising 747. They probably don't like the look of your face! :roll:

Oh . . . on closer inspection it isn't your face!!!!  

Dave :wink:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

For us it is purely the convenience of having the...er...conveniences instantly available. 

Without getting into too many details my wife (who has MS) sometimes has the urgent and pressing need to use the facilities. This can come with very little notice. Therefore in the MH we can pull over anywhere suitable really quickly (or, in the case of driving though Paris, not even bother...as when you gotta go, you gotta go  ).

I also subscribe to the view that in a MH the journey is part of the holiday. The view we get from the cab is higher up than in a car so you get a different perspective. It is so convenient just pulling over for a hot drink or to make some lunch...saves a fortune too on coffee shops and cafes etc

We also try to stay at sites where there is a bar/restaurant/park and ride/bus stop close by in case we fancy a drink or meal out. We do this less in nicer weather as we love to BBQ. 

When we retire (minimum 3 years , maximum 7...not that I'm counting :lol: ) we plan to get a large RV as we will be spending 3-4 months away every winter somewhere warmer than here. We did consider a 5th wheel however it wouldn't suit because of the first point I made regarding toilets.

People-wise we have come across lovely, friendly MH owners and tuggers; we have also come across both who just say hello and smile; very rarely have we come across either MH owners or tuggers who could be described as rude.


Graham


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Aha, the plot thickens.

The Motorhomers who go abroad for the Winter have loud, drunken parties all day and every day. 8O 

The Tuggers go out and mingle with the locals and visit sites of interest.

Very interesting. :? 

So far it is Tuggers 2 - Motorhomers 0


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

747 said:


> Aha, the plot thickens.
> 
> The Motorhomers who go abroad for the Winter have loud, drunken parties all day and every day. 8O
> 
> ...


Jim

Deliberately or accidentally, you have just added another point in favour of MHs, because if you go out to "mingle with the locals and visit sites of interest." in the tow car you cannot(or should not) " have loud, drunken parties all day and every day" with the locals in places of interest :lol: :lol: :lol:

Geoff


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

We once had a tugger come to us saying can you turn your MH round as we don't like it that your Hab door is facing ours. I replied as Mr's Brown would say "That's Nice" :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dill


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Parties: no
Loud: yes, often
Drunken: never


( though we were told that last year the MCC rally New Year's Eve dinner ended in a public brawl !)

G


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

We are lucky to have a fairly large and comfortable motorhome. If we were to go for a caravan, it would have to be a big one and therein lies the problem;

1) We would need to upgrade our car to something much larger, more powerful and probably a 4 x 4.

2) But probably the main reason is that I can't get it our of my head that the bigger the caravan the more ***** they look and if that makes me a bad person I guess I'll have to live with it.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Surely anyone who drives a large motorhome has to get used to being thought - how can I put it delicately ? - rather vulgar ?

G


----------



## bob-in-dav (Aug 11, 2013)

daffodil said:


> Has anybody ever towed a caravan behind a motor home for an extended period ?
> 
> To take extra people on holidays etc
> 
> Edited ,just to add that is the main difference you can tow a caravan with a camper but not the other way round :lol: :lol: :lol:


Not for extended trips just yet as only just got the caravan but looking forward to taking my 85 year old Mum away with us - caravan providing her with privacy and comfort.

Also gives us the option of taking the caravan to site with MH and my kids and grandchildren joining us when they finish work but only having to drive their car.

We also have a Smart car and trailer for those occasions when we are using more remote sites with the MH and the final option is to use our main car and caravan.

Spoilt for choice really and fully expecting the "weight brigade" to pile in here!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds like you have just about every option covered Bob.

Good thinking, I'd say.

Dave :wink:


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Rather late into this thread, but this is my input:
We have been involved with caravanning and Motorhoming since 1963. Until 2001, all of our experience was with caravans but in 2001 we took a long sea crossing to Spain to join a C&CC THS. The crossing was the most boring time we could remember. I also suffered back weakness, which made pitching a caravan very painful.
On our return we decided that if we were to make that sort of journey again it would be with a motorhome and we would spend a few days travelling. We are now on our fifth motorhome and love the life and the freedom; however it has serious drawbacks. In the UK, a motorhome is certainly the inferior method of touring as there are too many barriers to such large vehicles. In the EU, motorhoming is King for travelling and overnight stops, but nobody can deny that for visiting places of interest it will always be a fact that a car is better than a motorhome.
Would I change back to a caravan? ask me that after this year's trips to Spain and the Arctic Circle.
Which is better? Only you can decide, but given a choice I would go back to a caravan tomorrow. The extra cost of a new motorhome compared to a caravan would pay my site fees for the rest of my life.
Gerry


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Nobody has brought motor movers into the discussion yet - or if they did, I missed it! :roll:

I think they are very significant to many people, and would be to us if we went back to a caravan. We have a restricted and sloping drive, which made hitching up a real chore. Blocks under the wheel and see-sawing the van to get it out and hitched up. This was before motor movers of course, so now that very strenuous part of the process would no longer be necessary. _(Just as well, 'cos I couldn't do it now.)_

Would we ever go back to a caravan?? I don't know. Who can tell what the future may bring? _(I used to say I would never have a toad, but health problems made me change my mind.)_

While we are still able to mooch around France a couple of times a year there's no argument - we stay with a motorhome. If it came about that we could not (_or didn't want to_) cross the Channel any more, then some serious thinking would be in order.

Specific, individual, and often constantly changing circumstances of all kinds make the choice very personal, so I don't think it's possible ever to reach a lasting and definitive conclusion.

Dave


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Regarding M/H or caravan. We always said, we would NEVER have a caravan, but having travelled quite a bit, both for leisure and work, sometimes we do get a little bored at moving around.
We call it CHASING RAINBOWS :lol: we keep moving looking to find nicer places, when in fact, we have already found nice places and are probably parked at one that we like.
In conclusion, for us, if we did want to stay put for longer periods, or use campsites, which at the moment we don't, for us a caravan would probably work better and would certainly be cheaper to run.
For us it would be a balance of costs between using campsites, against the extra costs of running a M/H, the advantage would be having the car. We have always said, for us it would not be cost effective to keep a M/H and still tow, it would be cheaper to have a caravan and tow. We are still pondering our future!
Everybody has their own reasons, it just depends how many RAINBOWS a person wants to chase!

edit
If we went down the caravan route, the caravan would have a fixed water tank as we do know some aire's and stelplatz which would accommodate the caravan! :wink:


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We did find in France last year that of the three of us, Rita and our youngest son would go off looking around, shopping etc while I was more than happy to explore locally along the banks of the Moselle etc.

Having driven the car and trailer for over 1000 miles at that point I was looking for a couple of days of non-driving.

Some days we would all go off together, like our trip to Mount Ventoux, other days Philip would go off on his own (we had two Discoveries on that trip) so it worked out better being able to anchor at one place, and Villey le sec was a great stop for us.

It's what fits best for your group. With two people it's probably easier to choose. With extra family along with you it does mean that you have to do more planning, which we have started for this year's trip.

I'll chuck a couple of pictures in, actually there's three:




























Peter


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> Grath said:- We call it CHASING RAINBOWS :lol: we keep moving looking to find nicer places, when in fact, we have already found nice places and are probably parked at one that we like.


A lot of sense in what you said Graham, but please shut up about your bloody rainbows! It makes me want to chase yours as well as our own! :lol: :lol:



> Grath said:- If we went down the caravan route, the caravan would have a fixed water tank as we do know some aire's and stelplatz which would accommodate the caravan! :wink:


Not only for that use either. Just for a lunchtime stop it would be very handy to have a water tank - and a small fixed waste tank.

Dave


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Like the modified signature, Dave.....

Peter


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I didn't see that, so Thanks Dave , but I will still use the thank you button  :lol: Bu££er the folks who count, they obviously are not as helpful !
And I will still be CHASING RAINBOWS :lol: :lol: 
Just to wet a few appetites :lol:

edit
Maybe I should add it to my signature!


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Well we caravanned for about 20 years and then we bought a motorhome. Which we have enjoyed in fact we have had 4 over the last 10 years. We have found over the last 2 yrs that we have been staying in places longer.
We always said that it would be nice to have a car as well to travel around and explore places. We spent 6 months in Spain last year and made the decision that we would probably change back to a car and caravan as we think it will suit us better.
Well it has happened we have sold the motorhome and bought a 8 mtr caravan and a Nissan 4x4 to tow it. 
We have had 4x4s for the last 16 years so a big car to run around in suits us, the caravan has on board water tank and alde heating and we pick it up in 3 weeks. 
Know that we are tuggers I hope you will all talk to us when we go to mhf meets and shows :lol: :lol: One good thing is that the 4x4 can carry over a ton in weight so we can fetch plenty of wine back with us  

Peter.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> listerdiesel said:- Like the modified signature, Dave.....


Thanks Peter.

It won't keep me awake at night, but I do feel rather insulted when people make comments like, "_Some members post a lot to increase their count_." or "_The clique thank each other for no reason, just to add to their thanks count _".

Comments such as these usually come from members who contribute very little, and offer help very rarely. The "_takers_" among us, I fear!

The signature is just a trivial, pro-active riposte - ready for the next sad person who makes a similarly pathetic comment. :wink:

Dave


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> > listerdiesel said:- Like the modified signature, Dave.....
> 
> 
> Thanls Peter.
> ...


Dave, I had the same thing when I was on wild  some people were always bringing up my post count, I even had it said that how could I find time to use a M/H.
But they didn't seem to take into account, how long I had been there and one of a very small number who had been there when only 5 members were regular posters. We kept the forum going :lol: 
As you say, the ones who moaned, contributed little  
Just carry on as you always have 8)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I did some calculations based on our kind of trips and its quite shocking what it would have cost if we had done it in a Caravan. Ok we are probably a bit extreme to most but here goes.

We spent over the last 6 years nearly 2 years abroad. 23 months or 724 days give or take. Average cost per night for camping and services was just a quid so £724

Lets say if we were using a caravan and had to use sites each night bearing in mind that nearly all our trips include July and August, at a conservative estimate say it was £15 a night.

Thats £10860! A lot of dosh. I reckon the scooter has saved us a shed load of cash as well when you consider we have done over 12000 miles on it over that same period of time at around 80mpg compared to 22 in the van. Miles we would have either had to have done in the van or on public transport.

I also suspect that if we had shelled out the same amount of money for a 4wd and caravan in 2008 it would now be worth less than what our van is worth now.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We also costed it Barry, from memory, I think we based it on about 12 weeks on Municipal sites, and it was pretty equal. But then with the van, we can use it in the UK for much less then sites.
Agree, if you go away for any longer, the M/H will certainly be cheaper, but less hassle with MOT and tax

edit.
one thing, aires are becoming busier and more are chargeable, although nice wild spots are still available.

edit 2 
don't forget, many stelplatz permit caravans


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *Grath wrote: *We also costed it Barry, from memory, I think we based it on about 12 weeks on Municipal sites, and it was pretty equal. But then with the van, we can use it in the UK for much less then sites.
> Agree, if you go away for any longer, the M/H will certainly be cheaper, but less hassle with MOT and tax
> 
> edit.
> ...


Nearly half of the 90 days last summer away in France (and a bit of Spain) were wild spots. The rest were nearly all free aires apart from when the leisure battery died and we had a couple of days on a site. 

Again, having the bike gives us much flexibility as you can stay in the middle of nowhere (which i like) and travel around. I suppose its a bit like being a tugger ironically.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

waspes said:


> We have had 4x4s for the last 16 years so a big car to run around in suits us, the caravan has on board water tank and alde heating and we pick it up in 3 weeks.
> Know that we are tuggers I hope you will all talk to us when we go to mhf meets and shows :lol: :lol: One good thing is that the 4x4 can carry over a ton in weight so we can fetch plenty of wine back with us
> 
> Peter.


We'll talk to you Peter ! We enjoy talking to everybody.

Meanwhile you are the very person to ask: do you have to empty the onboard water tank before you move. ? We knew they existed, have seen them but have never got around to asking owners this question. We've assumed, because of stability on the move, that water sloshing around in a tank was not a good thing in a caravan. Is this so ?

G


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> waspes said:
> 
> 
> > We have had 4x4s for the last 16 years so a big car to run around in suits us, the caravan has on board water tank and alde heating and we pick it up in 3 weeks.
> ...


I cant answer that as I haven't got the van yet but I would say no as the tank is in the front of the van. The last caravan I had was a Hobby and that had an onboard tank and we did travel with it full.
I will carry water in the back of the 4x4.

Peter.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Foghorn-Leghorn.

The best 2 aspects of the Motorhome are (1) I can park right where I want in the UK. (2) Use every Aire / Stellplatz over in Europe something no tugger can do. 

Most UK supermarkets do not cater for car and caravan but all so easy with a motorhome + tuggers not allowed to overnight on any French Supermarket or German Supermarket car parks. Most even put in place special long bays with water and hook up. The caravan is at such a disadvantage. 

How sad never mind more room for the Motorhome.

steve & ann. ---------- teensvan


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

teensvan said:


> Foghorn-Leghorn.
> 
> The best 2 aspects of the Motorhome are (1) I can park right where I want in the UK. (2) Use every Aire / Stellplatz over in Europe something no tugger can do.
> 
> ...


I honestly hope that scenario does not change as more and more Travelers,Gypsies, start using motor homes instead of caravans because if I was a Gypsie I would certainly have one :wink:

Oh I already do, don"t I ? :lol: :lol: :lol: anybody want any tarmacking done I have a few spare tons off a job just up the road


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

What nobody has mentioned is the atrociously low payload of Caravans and the fact that most of them are overloaded due to all kinds of stuff being carried in them (awnings, Safari Rooms, bicycles, BBQ etc etc).

Then there is the towcar which does not have the kerb weight to pull this load. Which is why you often see caravans in the ditch and the towcar on its roof. 8O


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

747 said:


> What nobody has mentioned is the atrociously low payload of Caravans and the fact that most of them are overloaded due to all kinds of stuff being carried in them (awnings, Safari Rooms, bicycles, BBQ etc etc).
> 
> Then there is the towcar which does not have the kerb weight to pull this load. Which is why you often see caravans in the ditch and the towcar on its roof. 8O


Partly caused because cars are so easy to drive and people have lost the art of feeling the road, and drive like robots.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

We came from boats on the River Thames to a brand new twin axle caravan and brand new 4x4 (Santa Fe) in April 2013. We were prompted into this move by watching an old Caravan channel re-run and saw how much you could get for your money brand new. As an example, our new 20' bespoke boat cost us £28k and if we traded up to a new 24' model, we'd have been looking at £40k 8O .

We'd only had the car/van combo for less than 4 months when we were on a site and a nearly new Euro MH pitched up next door, Straight away, we became very envious and were on the brink of visiting MH dealers but we thought we'd only change the 'van for a MH when one of us was unable to assist with the setting up. It seems we had the "calling" early on in our 'van lifestyle and then 6 months later we p-ex'd the car and 'van for our 2008 Kontiki 669.

Our car and 'van came in at 43', the MH 29'. We bought a small Fiesta as our day to day run around but not as a toad. All of our travels are in the UK, we don't want to visit places or sight see but if there's something local that we can walk to with the dog, then that's a bonus. With the MH, we feel as if we're part of it, rather than thinking we've a tin shed on the back wanting to do it's own thing. Even when we had the car/'van, we rarely went to see places other than supermarkets, DIY sheds and Screwfix (sad eh?). 

Yes, we have a large MH but we wanted a large lounge as we had with our 'van. So what advantages does the MH offer:

Self contained with water and waste.
Ability to stop whenever we want.
Payload - lots of it.
Being able to have a **** or no.2 when in a long traffic jam.
SWMBO will drive the MH if needed but not the car/'van combo.
Easy to set up on site (and move off).
Fuel consumption - 4-6mpg better than with the car & 'van even though we're 1 tonne heavier.
Manoeuvrability - yes we had a motor mover on the 'van but a 29' MH is sooo much easier to move around.

Downside - only one, being able to pop out for a paper, takeaway etc..

We may go back to a 'van but only when we fancy a seasonal pitch with the odd few weeks away each year - old gits by then lol.

Just have one pic to post at some time to show that a large t/a 'van and 4x4 doesn't have to look like a ***** combo :wink: (to follow).


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Grath said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > What nobody has mentioned is the atrociously low payload of Caravans and the fact that most of them are overloaded due to all kinds of stuff being carried in them (awnings, Safari Rooms, bicycles, BBQ etc etc).
> ...


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

> What nobody has mentioned is the atrociously low payload of Caravans and the fact that most of them are overloaded due to all kinds of stuff being carried in them (awnings, Safari Rooms, bicycles, BBQ etc etc).
> 
> Then there is the towcar which does not have the kerb weight to pull this load. Which is why you often see caravans in the ditch and the towcar on its roof. 8O


I think a few motorhomes come into the 'low payload' classification, 747?

Plenty of posts on the subject  

Cars in ditches is almost always poor weight balance in the 'van. Many Motorcyclists will remember their first 'tankslapper', it's much worse when the caravan starts wagging the car.

It's not just poor weight balance, but I'd say 80% are down to it.

Peter


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Peter

I think we are saying the same thing(within a minute of each other).

I have never towed a caravan but I have studied enough maths/dynamics to work it out. :roll 

In MHs we have to have plates stating axle loadings - maybe that should apply to tow-cars and caravans (or does it?)

Whenever I see any slight 'snaking' on a caravan I back well off from it because one never knows if the driver can control it and I do not want to be involved.

Geoff


----------



## Foghorn-Leghorn (Jul 10, 2010)

teensvan said:


> Foghorn-Leghorn.
> 
> The best 2 aspects of the Motorhome are (1) I can park right where I want in the UK. (2) Use every Aire / Stellplatz over in Europe something no tugger can do.
> 
> ...


Sorry don't agree

(1) you cant park just anywhere in the UK , many car parks have restrictions as do many high streets with small parking bays.
You risk a parking ticket in many places if your vehicle does not fit in the allocated parking space
(2)Some Stellplatz do allow caravans as do some Aire's especially in Portugal
(3)Have seen many caravans In French Supermarkets overnighting
on many occasions .
(4) Many busy British Supermarkets have very limited room and although possible it can be very difficult to get and out of parking bays


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I have to agree, I did mention a few posts ago, that caravans are welcome on many Stelplatz and I do know a few French aires which have a sign up for caravans, along with a few, I know where caravans unofficially, stop off


----------



## Foghorn-Leghorn (Jul 10, 2010)

How many of you who have contributed to this post have actually towed a modern caravan ???
Instability only happens when caravan's are poorly loaded or the tow car is not suitably matched to the caravan .
Most responsible caravanners always have suitable well balanced outfits , tow at the correct noseweight limit for there car and have no stability problems .
I have towed well over 50,000 miles in the last 4 years and all over Europe often in poor weather and have NEVER suffered any problem 
with swaying or wobbling .
Modern caravans have ATC (active trailer control) which applies the brakes in the event of any swaying movement , Alko Hitches which incorporate 4 friction pads which firmly grip the tow ball and again help prevent any swaying .
So modern caravans are easy to tow and manoeuvre if your a competent , confident driver .
Add a Motormover and you can position it anywhere you want on your pitch


----------



## Foghorn-Leghorn (Jul 10, 2010)

nicholsong said:


> Peter
> 
> I think we are saying the same thing(within a minute of each other).
> 
> ...


Caravans do have MPTLM (max weight)
and MIRO(min weight) information plate and in many cases the max weight can be upgraded


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Foghorn-Leghorn said:


> How many of you who have contributed to this post have actually towed a modern caravan ???
> Instability only happens when caravan's are poorly loaded or the tow car is not suitably matched to the caravan .
> Most responsible caravanners always have suitable well balanced outfits , tow at the correct noseweight limit for there car and have no stability problems .
> I have towed well over 50,000 miles in the last 4 years and all over Europe often in poor weather and have NEVER suffered any problem
> ...


I must admit, I have never towed a modern caravan, although I have towed trailers which were more than double and possibly treble the towing vehicle weight, and behind medium/ large cars and Landrovers. (years ago)
I know about the Alko hitch, which I understand is very good, but have not heard of the ATC. I presume on top of the range vans.


----------



## Foghorn-Leghorn (Jul 10, 2010)

Grath said:


> Foghorn-Leghorn said:
> 
> 
> > How many of you who have contributed to this post have actually towed a modern caravan ???
> ...


When ATC was first introduced around 2009 it was Top spec vans only but now its common on most new mid range and upwards caravans .
Even many budget new models can have it as an optional extra at £450


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*Caravan. motorhome.*

We have owned Motorhomes, campervan, and caravans.

Motorhomefacts is probably not the best place to have a reasoned comparison between them because the majority of owners have decided that 'Motorhomes R Us'!

It would be nice to think that the annual slagging off of caravanners is over nice and early in the year!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Caravan. motorhome.*



Frantone said:


> We have owned Motorhomes, campervan, and caravans.
> 
> It would be nice to think that the annual slagging off of caravanners is over nice and early in the year!


Have I missed something :?: 
I thought this thread was talking quite reasonable and clean with no slags around :lol: although a few nice tasty ones might be welcome :lol:


----------



## Foghorn-Leghorn (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: Caravan. motorhome.*



Frantone said:


> We have owned Motorhomes, campervan, and caravans.
> 
> Motorhomefacts is probably not the best place to have a reasoned comparison between them because the majority of owners have decided that 'Motorhomes R Us'!
> 
> It would be nice to think that the annual slagging off of caravanners is over nice and early in the year!


I doubt it !!! There are a minority on this forum who just love to have a go at the caravan fraternity when ever they get a chance .
I've seen on countless occasions over the last few years .


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We have never needed a motor mover, even on the 6-wheel trailer which is 3.5 tonnes, far heavier than any current family caravan and 6.5 metres long, plus the drawbar.

Reversing it is 'interesting' but with a front towbar we can put it almost anywhere to fairly tight limits. 

Motor movers are 'gadgets' and tuggers are just as happy to pay silly money for 'gadgets' as are motorhome owners. 

What did we do before motor movers, ATC and Alco friction towballs?

We set the caravan up properly before we set off, checked weight distribution and tyre pressures etc etc.

Modern towing aids disguise a lot of problems, and Alko devices are no good if you tow more than one unit as they can't be greased, no good if like us you tow a mixed fleet.

We towed 2000 miles on one trip to Holland and France last year, no artificial aids, no motor movers and we grossed 3500kgs on the trailer for a third of that, 2200kgs for the balance.

Peter


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I didn't really expect a balanced argument, and you probably would't get one on the CC site either (surprised the subject hasn't come up on there by now!) but always a good one "for discussion", though! 8) 



:wink:


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

> Foghorn-Leghorn said:
> 
> 
> > How many of you who have contributed to this post have actually towed a modern caravan ???
> ...


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't really expect a balanced argument, and you probably would't get one on the CC site either (surprised the subject hasn't come up on there by now!) but always a good one "for discussion", though! 8) :wink:
> ...


----------



## Foghorn-Leghorn (Jul 10, 2010)

deefordog said:


> > Foghorn-Leghorn said:
> >
> >
> > > How many of you who have contributed to this post have actually towed a modern caravan ???
> ...


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Never towed a modern van Mr Leghorn.

I towed one with an Escort van 40 years ago. The van must have been too light for the caravan but possibly not when I chucked half a ton of junk in the back. 8O 

Those days there was no power steering or disc brakes all round. The driver could feel what was happening (as Grath pointed out). Nobody hammered down the Motorway at 70+ mph with a caravan on the back.

The camping ethos has vanished since I towed a caravan. Now it is 'glamping' with as many mod cons as possible. The old fashioned Tenters and Tuggers are a rare breed nowadays. 

As for slagging off Tuggers, I have slagged off fellow motorhome owners. I will expect a glass of Single Malt when we meet.


----------



## Foghorn-Leghorn (Jul 10, 2010)

747 said:


> Never towed a modern van Mr Leghorn.
> 
> I towed one with an Escort van 40 years ago. The van must have been too light for the caravan but possibly not when I chucked half a ton of junk in the back. 8O
> 
> ...


I have a nice bottle of "Tamdhu" waiting


----------



## lolmoore (Aug 28, 2014)

*Faff*

We are new to this lark, our decision was made purely on visiting a few sites by car, before we bought, and watching what went on 

We are just back from a weekend, we arrived on Friday morning and within 15 minutes of pulling up on the pitch the kettle was on and I had baits in the water fishing away.

There was a caravan opposite that was in the throes of setting up when we arrived, nearly an hour and a half later (and a couple of nice little carp and a bacon butty  ) the last peg was banged in and the front of the mega awning zipped up :?

Its all very nice when erected but not for us.

Nice to have an untethered vehicle though :wink:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

You're not comparing like with like though lolmore. The caravanner was setting up for a longer stay. He put up an awning. Some MH do the same and we have seen it take every bit as long. From stopping the car to getting the kettle on used to take us much the same time our caravan as it now does in the van. Stop car, wind down rear steadies, put on kettle. 

G


----------



## lolmoore (Aug 28, 2014)

*good point*

Good point Grizzly, but he was packing up when we left this morning 

New to this so not sure about everything yet, but I do have to say there seems to be a lot of things that motorhomers do (for example ramps on a level pitch) and caravaners do (such as huge awnings with nothing in them) that we are yet to see a use for - they just seem de rigueuer.

I am sure as we get more experience we will pitch up on a slope and have enough equipment that we will require outside storage :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: good point*



> lolmoore said:- I do have to say there seems to be a lot of things that motorhomers do (for example ramps on a level pitch)


Hi Lol

I can answer that one for you, from personal experience.

Quite a few motorhomes are actually not level on a level pitch, they are down at the front. Not by much, and usually not enough to bother about, but if the pitch is not in fact quite level, the combination of the two can make it worth getting the ramps out.

Modern absorption fridges are nothing like as touchy as they used to be, but old habits die hard. It's not so long ago that levelling the van was fairly critical, or the fridge wouldn't work very well - if at all.

Dave


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

GEMMY said:


> Lack of mobility.....................that's why we've a scooter in the mohome garage
> 
> Park it anywhere, even on a pavement
> 
> tony


Same here but it rides on the back. Lightweight (less than 80 kgs) Vespa Douglas Sportique. Easy to use and park anywhere.

Happy with this solution to the 'problem'...

We tugged for a few years when we raced Karts and used our caravan extensivly to tour quite a bit of Europe. The car is undoubtedly very handy and essential if you have the family with you. Only two of us now so the Moho suits better for quick stops (Britstops!) etc and we find it much quicker and quite economical too.

It's a case of to each their own. Whatever suits.

Enjoy and drive safe.

Al' .... :wink:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Dave ! You've made the point I was going to make. It's surprising how many vans have a pronounced slope on flat ground.

Not just fridges dislike slopes either. Many of us dislike having to cling to the side of the bed to stop falling out, or to have to actively drain water from sink or shower, or to have unlatched doors constantly bang open or mugs slide off the table.

Perhaps your caravanners had a dog ? Some like to have a place where the dog can be outside but unrestrained. We notice here, in Spain, that long term motorhomes have quite big kitchen tents to store stuff that normally travels inside and clutters lockers when you are in one place for months. Even we brought a small pop up tent to keep the bits that travel inside the van or are pushed under the dashboard on short stops and we are quite basic campers.

My parents had a caravan for a while and, he' d not have admitted it, but my father liked putting the awning up and making it as tight and tidy as possible !

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Grizz

Just for interest, does your new Broadway nosedive on level ground? Ours is down enough at the front to be an irritation if we are staying more than one night. Banging doors and poorly draining sinks - as you said.

I doubt if Messrs Peugeot have altered the chassis as it is basically designed for White Van Man, but who knows - they may have.

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

No, it's fine front to back but the left hand bench bed ( mine) slopes ever so slightly left to right. A wedge under each of the feet sorts it but without it is quite uncomfortable and I do wonder how many who have bad backs in the morning actually have slightly sloping beds.

We have a Hymer opposite, here for 4 months, and I have to bite my tongue to not ask how they can live with such a slope but, it must be fine inside, just looks peculiar.

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

PM coming Grizz


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Maybe the original CC letter should have said "in the UK or abroad" to get generate a more balanced reply/discussion/rant/argument?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Interesting and varied points for and against motorhomes and caravans.

But what the topic has made me wonder is why when I bought our (first) MH I did not even consider a caravan, never mind comparing the pros and cons listed here.

Having pondered it for 48 hours I still cannot fathom out why I did not at least consider both, but maybe the following could have subliminally affected the decision-

I was at the time driving a mixture of minibus, vans and trucks, so used to jumping in and starting off.

I was always going to do wildcamping so maybe that was a reason a caravan did not come into mind.

Parking for a caravan in a London terraced street with no off-street parking is alwaus a hassle even for a car.

Did anyone else go straight to a MH without even considering a caravan? If so, do you know why?

Geoff


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

It's really down to personal preference, how often and how far you travel, and how many people you need to transport.

We have 5 kids, now (more or less!) grown ups. We did our camping in tents, in the UK and abroad. Couldn't afford a caravan or MH, would be pushed to find either big enough for 7 anyway!

If we'd had the money, we still wouldn't have bought a caravan or MH then, as we had limited hols, so would not get much use for it.

We bought our small modest MH when we retired. It's just big enough for the 2 of us, but it's a van conversion, and small enough so we can go or park pretty well anywhere a car could. We don't have the inside space we would get with most caravans, but we like to spend most of our time outdoors.

Where the MH really scores is on long journeys and on overnight stops. We can just stop, at an aire, site or whatever, cook supper, and climb into bed. No faff with setting up, stabilising etc .

Must say I do agree that I can see little difference between a car towing a caravan and a MH towing a car, though the latter is much more expensive!

But, whatever suits you, go for it. Linda


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Pretty much our philosophy too Linda, particularly with regard to long journeys and overnight stops. Each separate point you itemise is trivial in itself, but they all add up to a significantly easier and more relaxed transit.

Can't quite understand your confusion about the number of kids however - I assume you were around when most of them arrived?? :lol: :lol:



> Easyriders said:- We have 5 kids, now (more or less!)


Getting me coat!! :roll:

Dave :wink:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *nicholsong wote: *Did anyone else go straight to a MH without even considering a caravan? If so, do you know why?
> 
> Geoff


Yep. I wanted to fly around the Alps on a Scooter like a mad thing and I couldnt find anywhere to put one on a Caravan. I also dont like to pay for parking and the outcome of me ever putting up one of those awnings would be catestrophic for anyone within 100 yards.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Been through it all. Tent, Trailer Tent, Caravan, Bigger Caravan. Motorhome Huge Caravan, life changes, Motorhome, Bigger Motorhome, Motor home and Toad.

Everyone above enjoyable and fun, now at the age of 72 A Class + Toad is joy indeed


----------



## MoocherMcGee (Oct 24, 2013)

Foghorn-Leghorn said:


> teensvan said:
> 
> 
> > Foghorn-Leghorn.
> ...


I've got to agree about not being able to park anywhere in the UK, we picked up our new to us Kontiki 669 ( 28 feet long ) on the 28th of December, we decided to give it a run out to check it out, so we popped up the coast to Tynemouth to visit the Blue Reef Aquarium with the grandkids.
On arriving we found a very long and nearly empty carpark next to the aquarium, i parked at the far end which was deserted and because of the length I could not park in the allotted bays, purchased a ticket and off we went, I commented to my better half that we would probably have a ticket on our return and I was not wrong, £50 fine not bad for 2 hours paid up parking.
Now I know I was in the wrong but where was I supposed to park? double yellows for miles so no go there, the very large sign in the carpark also stipulated " no overnight camping, no HGV's etc " It's no wonder the tourism in the UK is failing if they try to dissuade us lot from using the facilities. ( rant over for today ).


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> Did anyone else go straight to a MH without even considering a caravan? If so, do you know why?
> 
> Geoff


definitely Geoff; as I said at first - I couldn't stand the damned things, clogging up the roads!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Geoff, 
me also, never had a caravan, except when I was young and lived at a boatyard in one.
As an HGV driver, the size wouldn't bother me and I reckon I could always find somewhere to park, but a caravan could never (without serious limitations) offer the flexibility to roam without using campsites.
The M/H for me gives the ability to virtually stop anywhere, maybe the corner of a car park or a small nook!
Saying all this, if I was not roaming around, I would consider a caravan as under some circumstances, it could be more cost effective and more flexible.
I think most people would prefer a M/H, but costs have got to come into the equation.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

We fulltimed in our 2004 Burstner 748-2 for just over 7 1/2 years in The Uk, and a lot of Europe and never once got a parking fine. You just have to ask in some car parks first even if it means paying for two spaces it saves a nice £50 fine. We now only have a Swift Escape 622 and find we can park in 99% of car parks. Still not had a fine.

steve & ann.------------


----------



## koyli (Apr 19, 2011)

*Decisions*

I reckon all caravanners are basically frustrated would be Motorhomers just looking for a little reassurance on why they should make the leap.

We caravanned for 30 odd years before holding our breath and jumping headlong into the wonderful world of motorhoming. In our first year we have visited France 3 times, Belgium twice, Germany once, had countless weekends away....loving every moment.

Basically this is touring how it should be, travelling from one point of interest to the next maximising what you see along the way if it takes your fancy pull in check it out, stay a while and move on to discover something else.

With aires, France passion & Brit Stops we have never booked or planned in advance. Not missed the car at all....or having to fill the aquaroll when its lashing it down. Handbrake on and I'm set up.

Koyli


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

We resemble your remarks Koyli. :wink: 

Couldn't agree more - but we had to wait until we retired before we could either justify, or more to the point, afford a motorhome.

Have never looked back since. The caravan was great, but the motorhome is better.

Dave


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

Camdoon said:


> Brake to slake time is minimised. Flexibility is maximised.
> 
> Most of the van owners in the CC do not have the imagination and/or money to think past a caravan. I put it down to petty jealousy.


we have had both caravans and motorhomes , and can assure you it's sod all to do with imagination, money or Jealously, it's usually preference, and you wonder why wars start.

Tony A


----------



## Foghorn-Leghorn (Jul 10, 2010)

tony50 said:


> Camdoon said:
> 
> 
> > Brake to slake time is minimised. Flexibility is maximised.
> ...


Well said


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Edit - double post


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

tony50 said:


> Camdoon said:
> 
> 
> > Brake to slake time is minimised. Flexibility is maximised.
> ...


The discussion is always started by caravanners, why is that? Who cares bar them. As you say it is preference but some caravanners cannot understand that or comprehend why anyone would use a motorhome. Or declare they would never use a motorhome. Regular 3 month occurrence on CC Discussions. I cannot think of any reasons for this bar the above. Why would anyone get upset because it was not cost effective to tow a car rather than a van? It is like arguing people should not buy Ferraris because a mini would do the job for a tenth of the price. I just dont understand the reasons for the discussion and why they get so hung up on how others spend their money.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

> Camdoon said:
> 
> 
> > Most of the van owners in the CC do not have the imagination and/or money to think past a caravan. I put it down to petty jealousy.
> ...


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Have never owned a caravan. I hate towing anything - even a small 2 wheeled trailer. Just cant abide it.

I have, however, spent a couple of weeks in a quite modern one whilst Flo was living in our motorhome in Cheltenham while on a university course. My impression was that it was flimsy, light-weight and not altogether as 'solid' as our 'van - particularly the furniture. This is no doubt down to keeping the weight as low as possible but I couldnt see it surviving intact as long as a motorhome interior with a similar amount of use.

I have been motorhoming, man and boy, for over 40 years and I really cannot see us changing to a caravan. Our touring habits just wouldnt allow it, let alone my aforementioned dislike of towing. We like to tour by moving from place to place - stopping a night or two maximum and then moving on. All of our touring, so far, has been in mainland Europe. The use our van is put to in the UK has been for shows, visits to relatives and family and in conjunction with my work for when I have to visit far flung sites or an early morning meeting at Head Office when I usually arrive the night before and plot up on the office car-park. A caravan simply wouldnt allow me to do such things.

So a motorhome it will be until I am too ga-ga to drive. (I say 'I' as Flo doesnt drive).


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Towing shouldn't be an issue for anyone, it's just another aspect of driving.

When we are finished we'll have the best and worst of both worlds, the Mercedes motorhome towing the 6-wheel turntable drawbar trailer, about 16metres long in total or 52.5 feet.

We did 2000 miles in France and Holland last year, towing the whole trip and that was no problem.

Peter


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Just let me go first please Peter!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*Caravan. Motorhome.*

Camdoon.
This discussion was not started here by caravanners. 
13 pages later you question "who cares bar them?" .


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Peter - I wouldnt deny you your towing......I, personally, just dont like doing it.

It isnt that I _cant_ tow, or have issues with it - I used to regularly tow a box trailer behind a double-decked coach to and from Central London - it is just that, given the choice, I wouldnt do it.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Caravan. Motorhome.*



Frantone said:


> Camdoon.
> This discussion was not started here by caravanners.
> 13 pages later you question "who cares bar them?" .


Look again: the OP was Bognormike quoting 2 letters from the CC magazine which he said suggested that motorhomes were an inconvenient way of touring. Although he did not specifically state they were written by caravanners, by implication it would be reasonable to assume they were.

So I think the discussion was initiated by those letters not by Mike himself on here.

Geoff


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Being new to the Overwinter In Spain fraternity we're learning fast. 

The absolute ideal for those who prefer one site for the whole winter
seems to me to buy a caravan, either in Spain or UK, leave it in storage when you return home in Spring ( eg £10 per month at Marjal Catral or Guadamar or £25 per month at the local Guadamar storage place ) and drive to it each year in your car, overnighting en route in motels. This is cheaper on ferry costs too and gives you a car for exploring when in Spain. Your massive awning, kitchen tent, windbreaks, loungers, sun umbrellas and all other apparent essentials, can be left in the van. I believe the local storage places will even collect your van and deliver to your site so you don' t even need a towbar. 

You then have a motorhome in UK so you can tour for as much of the 8 months or so you are not in Spain.

It is pretty clear that motorhomes are great for touring but not the best for long stays while caravans are not ideal for touring but are very good for long stays. Many people like both life styles.

G


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

G

Good points but one other point is that a caravan does not need an MOT so a British-owned one does not have to return to the UK, unlike a MH wintering in Spain and touring Europe.

Does anyone know whether there are any countries where a caravan needs a separate licence and number? I know there are one or two countries where truck trailers do, but caravans?

Geoff


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Geoff

Dutch caravans are independently licenced and numbered, but I don't know of any others.

Dave


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Caravan. Motorhome.*



nicholsong said:


> Frantone said:
> 
> 
> > Camdoon.
> ...


---------------

indeed, from the tone of those letters, I would think they came from tuggers!

I'm surprised we've got to 13 pages on this, and of course most on here would be biased towards motorhomes. We've seen some good arguments for using a caravan - especially when touring exclusively in the UK, and in the case of stopping long term on sites in Spain.

I saw some of what Grizzly has in terms of long-termer who have a caravan in storage in Spain, and use the motorhome to go to & from their home countries. However, the solution for me in that case would be to hire a car locally if I was on a site for a longish period.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Carl_n_Flo said:


> Peter - I wouldnt deny you your towing......I, personally, just dont like doing it.
> 
> It isnt that I _cant_ tow, or have issues with it - I used to regularly tow a box trailer behind a double-decked coach to and from Central London - it is just that, given the choice, I wouldnt do it.


Carl

Where you been? seem to have been AWOL for a while. Welcome back.

Was the trailer from BEA Cromwell Road Terminal to LHR? Or am I barking up the wrong tree?

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Why has nobody dared to mention the cool factor?

Go on! Your all thinking it.

Motorhomes - Cool

Caravans - uncool. 

Just sayin.

Imagine the conversation with none campers.

What did you do this summer? I spent two weeks on a caravan club campsite in the Cotswolds

Or

I spent the summer touring the Highest peaks in the Alps and then I'm off to the Sahara wild camping.

Stuff it I think I'll send that in as a reply to the cc letter!


----------



## Sheeds (Apr 8, 2011)

*Buy a Motorhome or a Caravan*

Money and budget certainly come into the decision.down in OZ the average caravan price is about $50,000.For a Motorhome about $130,000. One certainly has to have a bit of surplus disposable income to invest $130,000 for no return,apart from enjoyment,freedom etc. Depreciation on the Motorhome in OZ is $7000 per year,insurance $1000 per year,registration and compulsory 3rd party insurance another $600.Add in a bit of annual maintenance,spare parts,the odd tyre maybe,then total loss if you like is around $9000. Bank return on $130,000 would be around $6500.So why not use the $6500 to hire a Motorhome for a few weeks. Just a thought,that's all. Many old folks down in OZ,the "grey nomads" have sold their houses,bought a MH and live in them permanently.
Everyone to their financial situation I suppose.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> Carl_n_Flo said:
> 
> 
> > Peter - I wouldnt deny you your towing......I, personally, just dont like doing it.
> ...


Hi Geoff!!

Not really AWOL, just busy with the nose to the grindstone before Christmas and then our usual Christmas jaunt down to the South of France. Thanks for missing me though :lol:

As to the trailer - no, it wasnt the BEA lot - although I do remember them well being towed behind Routmasters. However, I was only a nipper then :lol: . The times I pulled a luggage trailer was when working for Excelsior out of Bournemouth when they operated an express service to Kings Cross via Heathrow. They bought a couple of Jonkheer double deckers - and very nice they were to drive too - but had lousy luggage storage, so we had to hitch a trailer for all the suitcases for Heathrow. When we had offloaded there, we dumped it in the coach-park while we shot in to Kings Cross and collected it again on the way back out. This was all back in the mid 90's.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Something I often Observe.

Typically, a Bank Holiday weekend in the UK.

Motorhomer:

Arrives on-site PKO (puts kettle on). Hook-up, winds awning out, chairs out, feet up. Goes out for walk or cycles. Comes back, relaxes, enjoys the weekend. Might even walk to the local for a beer.

Caravaner:

Arrives on site, spends half a day, unwinding legs, levelling, put the awning up, hooking up, windbreakers the monty. Gets in the car, goes shopping. Comes back, forgot milk, goes back out again for milk. Has an hour in awning, gets bored goes out in the car to the pub but can't have beer. Next day, drives to a garden centre or does more shopping. Sunday comes, spends morning taking awning down and drives home.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

We wildcampers miss all that 'entertainment' :lol:


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Maybe the post from the poor sod on Skye about his caravan might lend weight to why a motorvan is better then a caravan 

JUST a thought,


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

A basic knowledge of psychology leads me to think that those who assert superiority over others on the basis of either objects possessed or lifestyle chosen are themselves suffering from feelings of inferiority. We see a lot of this on MHF.

Caravans and motorhomes come into their own in different circumstances, a point made several times in this thread. There is no " better than" general choice only specific examples, based on a variety of variables, when one is more convenient than the other.

G


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Grizzly said:


> A basic knowledge of psychology leads me to think that those who assert superiority over others on the basis of either objects possessed or lifestyle chosen are themselves suffering from feelings of inferiority. We see a lot of this on MHF.
> 
> Caravans and motorhomes come into their own in different circumstances, a point made several times in this thread. There is no " better than" general choice only specific examples, based on a variety of variables, when one is more convenient than the other.
> 
> G


Sorry to disagree, without seeming confrontational, I think those who assert superiority in the most case do so because they are ,

Its called confidence, which is an admirable trait to display,because without it we would all be mediocre,

also your comment about a basic knowledge of psychology is a statement of superiority was it not? I.E I have this knowledge which I am assuming you do not or you would not have had to state it

Is that not asserting superiority ??

JUST a humble opinion :lol: :lol:


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

nicholsong said:


> G
> 
> Good points but one other point is that a caravan does not need an MOT so a British-owned one does not have to return to the UK, unlike a MH wintering in Spain and touring Europe.
> 
> ...


In France the caravan has to have its own Carte Gris and separate controle technique and insurance If its over a certain weight I.E over 500 ks (which I doubt a trailer tent would be less then )


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Every sensate being has a basic knowledge of psychology: they could not survive if they did not. The youngest baby learns very fast that a smile brings gratification ! That I choose to analyse what I see does not make me superior or even different. It interests me that 's all. 

I disagree with your equating confidence with superiority however. ISIS have considerable self cobfidence. That does not make them, nor ever will, superior.

G


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Grizzly said:


> Every sensate being has a basic knowledge of psychology: they could not survive if they did not. The youngest baby learns very fast that a smile brings gratification ! That I choose to analyse what I see does not make me superior or even different. It interests me that 's all.
> 
> I disagree with your equating confidence with superiority however. ISIS have considerable self cobfidence. That does not make them, nor ever will, superior.
> 
> G


Typical side track response

mentioning ISIS is the equivelent of mentioning Hitler and as soon as that is done it is acknowledged your arguement is flawed

you were not talking about a sentient being,so why not agree by a simple touche but your response to this might generate a different topic from me Thats if you are willing to talk with an inferior being :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I was writing about sensate beings but, equally this would apply to sentient beings.

I have seldom met anyone with real, unbridled
self- confidence but have met very many supremely good actors !

I don' t agree that it was touché but, have got to pack up our van and move on now so can' t continue...and we are OT.

The


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

getting back on track with the thread, due to the post about being blown over whilst parked up, makes me consider this another reason to having a Motorhome as against a Caravan. I know this has been already said but was only when towing.

cabby


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

When I first bought the motorhome my mind had'nt been previsiously polluted with thoughts of caravans. My only intension was to tour Europe and the UK. 

Caravans have their place, but are certainly no good for single overnight stops before moving on to the next stop.


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

Have done caravaning years ago when we had the kids pull up and spent most of the time out and about during the day a place to rest in the evening and recharge for the next day's adventurers with two young boys you neaded that.
Went sailing had a 37ft yacht ,caravan on water did that for 10 years kids grew up we got older 
Now have motorhome pull up on site now spend longer in Motorhome 
Kids gone now have family's of there own.
Have electric bikes for exploring and bus pass when getting to town.
Funny thing out of about 20 people on the bus only the wife had to pay 
Would we go back to caravan not now went to a caravan club site only motorhome there very nice site but full of kids from the caravans.
It's how it is a progression from tugger to motorhome an age thing 
John and angela


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We changed because Albert no longer wanted to tow a caravan

It seemed so easy just to up sticks with a van

And it is

But it's hopeless to park in towns

The hound from hell makes public transport difficult

And sometimes I feel trapped on the outskirts

We can leave shadow and he is perfectly happy for three hours given a good walk, and air con if it's hot

So we are hoping the new scooter, if he gets his test, if his Melonoma takes a break will be the answer

So we will prob stay on a site and explore the regions

But still wildcamp nd use the Aires 
Aldra


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

Have a look at this for a caravan CLICKY .This is pure luxury and the roof has to be a talking point.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *Melly wrote: *Have a look at this for a caravan CLICKY .This is pure luxury and the roof has to be a talking point.


Looks like a static with wheels on being towed by a dwarfed 4x4. Bet its a bundle of fun in a big cross wind.

Rubbish. Next!!!


----------

